# Recordar é viver



## Senador (2 Out 2006 às 03:12)

A1 suponho que na zona da Serra D'aire 400 altitude










































Torres Novas


----------



## dj_alex (2 Out 2006 às 11:10)

Boas fotos!!

Esperamos um nevão igual este ano...nem que seja para fazer a vontade ao LUPER...


----------



## Seringador (2 Out 2006 às 12:17)

UUUAAAHHMMM  que saudades  
Guarda essas fotos


----------



## LUPER (2 Out 2006 às 12:52)

dj_alex disse:


> Boas fotos!!
> 
> Esperamos um nevão igual este ano...nem que seja para fazer a vontade ao LUPER...



Aposto em mais um episodio deste tipo pelo país todo, vamos ver se ele se dará ou não. Gostava de ver as justificações de algumas pessoas.


----------



## Seringador (2 Out 2006 às 14:26)

LUPER disse:


> Aposto em mais um episodio deste tipo pelo país todo, vamos ver se ele se dará ou não. Gostava de ver as justificações de algumas pessoas.



De quem    
No geral, prevejo que seja temperado com uma ou outra situação de mergulho de NW com mais humidade do que habitual, só se for assim


----------



## LUPER (2 Out 2006 às 14:32)

Seringador disse:


> De quem
> No geral, prevejo que seja temperado com uma ou outra situação de mergulho de NW com mais humidade do que habitual, só se for assim



Dos homens do aquecimento, de quem haveria de ser     . 

Estou á espera pq simplesmente a corrente terá de começar a ter efeitos nas entradas de NW, isto é, torna-las mais frias


----------



## Fil (2 Out 2006 às 20:43)

Belas fotos do episodio de neve mais significativo deste século em Portugal  

Pena aqui não ter caido quase nada


----------



## tozequio (2 Out 2006 às 23:31)

Fil disse:


> Belas fotos do episodio de neve mais significativo deste século em Portugal
> 
> Pena aqui não ter caido quase nada



Pena foi aqui não ter caído mesmo nada


----------



## Minho (3 Out 2006 às 19:04)

Fil disse:


> Belas fotos do episodio de neve mais significativo deste século em Portugal
> 
> Pena aqui não ter caido quase nada



Sem dúvida, um dos momentos altos da meteorologia nas últimas décadas em Portugal. Essas imagens da A1 e das Localidades Alentejanas são surrealistas nos dias que correm 

Obrigado pelas fotos


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Out 2006 às 19:42)

Realmente grande recordação  , e tu tinhas isso guardado sem dizer nada a ninguém!!  

Por aqui também caiu pouco, mas a apenas 8 km pintou tudo de branco e a 25 cortou estradas e auto estrada!   

Já lá vai quase um anito!!


----------



## Minho (3 Out 2006 às 20:05)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Realmente grande recordação  , e tu tinhas isso guardado sem dizer nada a ninguém!!
> 
> Por aqui também caiu pouco, mas a apenas 8 km pintou tudo de branco e a 25 cortou estradas e auto estrada!
> 
> Já lá vai quase um anito!!



Ei! Aqui por Braga já vão quase 20 anos!!!!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Out 2006 às 20:41)

Minho disse:


> Ei! Aqui por Braga já vão quase 20 anos!!!!!!



Mas já deve ter caído alguma vez por outra não? nem que seja tipo  minutos!? Digo eu  

Por cá nevar, nevar, já desde Fevereiro de 1987, ou seja quase *20 anos!!!*  

_(prontos está corrigido )_


----------



## Minho (3 Out 2006 às 21:12)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas já deve ter caído alguma vez por outra não? nem que seja tipo  minutos!? Digo eu
> 
> Por cá nevar, nevar, já desde Fevereiro de 1987, ou seja quase *30 anos!!!*



Sim, mas nevar com esse manto branco no chão há 20 anos!! E não trinta! Essa matemática não anda bem


----------



## dj_alex (3 Out 2006 às 21:33)

Minho disse:


> Sim, mas nevar com esse manto branco no chão há 20 anos!! E não trinta! Essa matemática não anda bem



  

TAs a precisar de férias KIM....


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Out 2006 às 23:28)

Minho disse:


> Sim, mas nevar com esse manto branco no chão há 20 anos!! E não trinta! Essa matemática não anda bem



  hehehe, opá atão mas vomeces não deixam passar umazinha sequer!!  



dj_alex disse:


> TAs a precisar de férias KIM....



 E não é que adivinhás-te!? Há-de ser em Novembro de Deus quiser!


----------



## Luis França (3 Out 2006 às 23:51)

Kim, não te lembras que em 4/2/1994 nevou desde Chaves, todo o Gerês até Braga (que me lembre)? Cheguei de noite a Braga vindo de Montalegre e havia neve dos 2 lados da estrada a perder de vista; em Braga via-se ainda neve em cima dos telhados (na zona da actual Bracalândia) com 5/7 cm de neve? Ou não moravas em Braga nessa altura?
Foi só por curiosidade.


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Out 2006 às 00:32)

Luis França disse:


> *Kim*, não te lembras que em 4/2/1994 nevou desde Chaves, todo o Gerês até Braga (que me lembre)? Cheguei de noite a Braga vindo de Montalegre e havia neve dos 2 lados da estrada a perder de vista; em Braga via-se ainda neve em cima dos telhados (na zona da actual Bracalândia) com 5/7 cm de neve? Ou não moravas em Braga nessa altura?
> Foi só por curiosidade.



Bem tu hoje esás em todas!    Estarás a precisar de férias como eu por acaso?  
O Minho é a quem te queres referir, ele é que é de Braga  eu sou de Elvas!


----------



## Luis França (4 Out 2006 às 01:03)

Xiiiii....isto está mesmo mau. Tens razão, umas feriazitas do computador vinham a calhar. Desculpa de novo (espero não voltar a acontecer), são as citações.


----------



## Bruno Campos (9 Out 2006 às 11:54)

*alturas do barroso(ALPES PORTUGUESES) fev2006 lembram-se???*

uma vez que se perderam estas imagens... voltam agora para recordar... q saudades


----------



## Fil (9 Out 2006 às 21:28)

Ainda me recordo quando publicaste estas fotos foi uma pena se terem perdido (excepto no cache do google). Excelentes fotos  

Meto mais uma das que tiraste:






E o nevão foi dois dias antes né?


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Out 2006 às 08:06)

Fil disse:


> Ainda me recordo quando publicaste estas fotos foi uma pena se terem perdido (excepto no cache do google). Excelentes fotos
> 
> Meto mais uma das que tiraste:
> 
> ...



exactamente... o nevao tinha sido há dois dias... imaginem como estaria nessa altura!!! vamos aguardar q este ano haja muita neve  pra tirar umas boas fotos...


----------

